# Update Failed - Now Something is Wrong with PC



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I have had to consult the forums for help..

Yesterday, my desktop informed me that it was scheduled to update around 5 p.m. No big deal, I saved my work and it automatically restarted and began to update. The update took around 30 minutes (very rough guess). I heard it beep signaling that it had restarted, but instead of booting up it just sat there on a black screen with the spinning circles. I figured it may just be taking a while so I let it go and left home.

About 2 hours later I came back to find that it was still stuck on this screen with the loading animation. I decided to hard shut down (holding the power button) and turn it back on. Same thing. Spinning circles for another 30 minutes. I hard restarted again and this time it told me that it was rolling back changes from the update.

After it rolled back the changes, I was able to log on and everything seemed fine. However, there is something wrong. It is not running as fast as normal and webpages refuse to load. (After continuous refreshes they will sometimes pop up) I have ruled out a network problem as all of my other devices are functioning properly.

I decided that I would just reset the PC using the built in tools of windows 10. (The option that saves your files, but removed programs and re-installs Windows.) It prompted me for my password and then proceeded to load. After about 10 minutes it tells me that there is a problem resetting and that it can't. I have tried this a couple times. I really don't want to have to lose all of my files in order to fix this.

Any help is appreciated.

EDIT: I doubt it matters, but here are the specs:

AMD 6300
8 GB RAM
R7 370 MSI 4GB Graphics Card
*Windows 10 Education*


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Tristan10


Can you take a quick look to see if your hard drive has more than 20 GBs of free space on it? If it doesn't, and if it was the "Anniversary Update" that was attempting to install, it won't complete. If that is your case: try and free up some room, and try the update again. It gives you a pretty much completely new set of system files, so it should help with your temporary performance issues.

Let us know if that doesn't help.



P.S. try to install the update overnight if necessary ... or let it go for as long as it needs to .... for some systems, that's going to be longer than two hours....


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

OldGrayGary said:


> Hi Tristan10
> 
> 
> Can you take a quick look to see if your hard drive has more than 20 GBs of free space on it? If it doesn't, and if it was the "Anniversary Update" that was attempting to install, it won't complete. If that is your case: try and free up some room, and try the update again. It gives you a pretty much completely new set of system files, so it should help with your temporary performance issues.
> ...


Thank you for the reply. I verified to make sure that I have enough space. There is plenty (around 500 GB). I downloaded the update tool provided here and moved it to my desktop. I am attempting to run it now, but I'm not sure how it will go considering the main reason for my post was connection issues. I'll keep this updated!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


You went to the right place for the download. It's pretty big, but even if the download is interrupted, it will resume until it's complete. 

I think you should have a good chance of success. Several of my customers had better luck using that download method.

Let us know how it goes.


[For various reasons, it can take a few hours on some computers ... if you can, give it as much time as possible]


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

OldGrayGary said:


> Hi again
> 
> 
> You went to the right place for the download. It's pretty big, but even if the download is interrupted, it will resume until it's complete.
> ...


Just giving a quick update...

For some reason the update failed after the first time. I am currently running it again (which means it has to download again). But the first time when I checked, it said that something went wrong. Will update again after it does its thing.


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Tristan10 said:


> Just giving a quick update...
> 
> For some reason the update failed after the first time. I am currently running it again (which means it has to download again). But the first time when I checked, it said that something went wrong. Will update again after it does its thing.


After trying twice, both times it said "Something went wrong preparing the update". And then goes to a screen that says "Something went wrong" with the error code 0xc1900107.


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

EDIT: I tried pausing AVG until restart and running the Update Troubleshooter. Then I tried to run the Upgrade Assistant again. On the section of "installing windows 10 upgrade" it reached 71% and then failed with the same error code as mentioned above.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to your Services and make sure Cryptographic services is running.


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Corday said:


> Go to your Services and make sure Cryptographic services is running.


Yes they are.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What Build of Windows 10 is currently on your computer?


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Corday said:


> What Build of Windows 10 is currently on your computer?


I am not sure. I managed to get the update to proceed past the point of installation (The "installation" part of the Update program). I did this by changing the name of the hidden WINDOWS.~BT folder in the main directory (found the instructions here. It made it past the percentages and is now at the black screen with the loading circles. This time I will just let it do its thing.

Is there a point (time frame) that I can be sure that it is just not going to work? I mean should I let it do this for the rest of the day and night?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have a feeling (with no proof) that you need to uninstall AVG completely.
But here are some other ideas:
windows 10 error code C1900107 - Microsoft Community


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Good afternoon, all ... (afternoon in Pacific time, that is)

Tristan - if the update fails again this time, see if you can let us know what version/build of Windows is currently running on your PC. And then, check your Windows Update history, and it should show exactly which update is refusing to install. If you happen to already have the Anniversary Update installed, it might be a still quite large - but a bit more manageable "Cumulative Update for 1607" trying to install.

*Windows Version and Build*
1) *Right-click* the *Windows Start Menu icon*
2) Select *Run*
3) In the box that appears, type *winver*
4) Press *Enter*
You should see a small windows appear, displaying your Windows 10 Edition, Version, and build. Make a note of that & post it here.

*Identify the Windows Update that fails to install*
1) *Left-Click* on the *Windows Start Menu icon*
2) Select *Settings*
3) Select *Update and security*
4) In the Update Status section, select the blue-highlighted link "*Update History*"
You should see a list of updates, the most recent of which will likely say "failed". Make a note of the name of the update that is failing, and post it here.

Hopefully, the update will finish successfully, and you won't have to fuss with these tasks.

Good luck


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

OldGrayGary said:


> Good afternoon, all ... (afternoon in Pacific time, that is)
> 
> Tristan - if the update fails again this time, see if you can let us know what version/build of Windows is currently running on your PC. And then, check your Windows Update history, and it should show exactly which update is refusing to install. If you happen to already have the Anniversary Update installed, it might be a still quite large - but a bit more manageable "Cumulative Update for 1607" trying to install.
> 
> ...


Well, it has been sitting on the black screen with the spinning circles for 3 hours now. I think I will let it go until about 9 or 10 central time.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Let it go all night, what do you have to lose?


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

As of this morning it was still on the black screen with the spinning circles. When I get home this afternoon I am going to hard restart and see if I can get it to roll back the changes again. Then I will update as to what version I am on and what version I am upgrading to.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wow this is really stubborn.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Lets see if System File Checker finds anything.

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

OldGrayGary said:


> Good afternoon, all ... (afternoon in Pacific time, that is)
> 
> Tristan - if the update fails again this time, see if you can let us know what version/build of Windows is currently running on your PC. And then, check your Windows Update history, and it should show exactly which update is refusing to install. If you happen to already have the Anniversary Update installed, it might be a still quite large - but a bit more manageable "Cumulative Update for 1607" trying to install.
> 
> ...


I hard restarted a couple of times to roll back the changes. This time everything actually seems to be functioning correctly. I am running on version 10586 and upgrading to 14393.

(Just a reminder I have Windows 10 Education. Don't know if it matters.)


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


Are we fairly sure that it is the Anniversary Update that is failing? (When you look at the update that fails - how is it listed?)...

I like DJ's idea for running SFC ... there might be something Windows Update needs to be healthy before the next update can install correctly. 

Another approach might be to download an Education/Academic iso, burn it to DVD, and run an in-place "upgrade" install with that.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/vlacademicwindows10

And.... just in case .... if your computer has built-in diagnostics (those should be mentioned in the user guide for your model, if it is a retail-purchased PC ... visit the vendor's support webpages for your model) ... run those diagnostics to rule out coincidental hardware issues that might be complicating things. The diagnostics are sometimes available by pressing a special function key (F9, F10, etc...) to produce a "Boot Menu" from which you can choose "Diagnostics".

Let's see how it goes - let us know if you have questions


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Deejay100six said:


> Lets see if System File Checker finds anything.
> 
> How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum


I ran the scan last time before attempting the update again and it didn't help. I ran it again anyway. Said error were found, but fixed. (Same thing it said last time.)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Left click Start Menu>type System Information>What Version and Build shows?


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Corday said:


> Left click Start Menu>type System Information>What Version and Build shows?


Version - 10.0.10586 Build 10586


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmm ... I still think I'd do a quick run of diagnostics, just to rule out hardware issues.

Academic/Education Edition
As far as I know, so long as you use the Education Edition iso, you can run an "upgrade" using the a Windows 10 Education Edition installation DVD to upgrade your build 10586 to the Anniversary version 1607 build 14393.105.

The Education Edition is similar in features to Enterprise: the volume license for it usually is granted from the school. You'll use your school license to create & install with the iso.

I'll imagine that you've already run the Windows Update troubleshooter, emptied the Windows Update cache, and all the usual tricks. Once those tricks are all exhausted, it might be time to try the DVD install.

I don't know if the Anniversary Update is available from the Microsoft Update Catalog or not. If it is, you could see if they have a standalone update installer for the Education Edition available. (I'll have a look at that later tonight if I can scratch a little extra time) ...

Good luck


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

UPDATE: I used the exact same ISO i used when I first installed Windows 10 to create a bootable drive. Loaded Windows from the USB and tried to do a repair from there. Same thing. "There was a problem repairing your PC." I am at a loss and I really need to fix this.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

So you used the exact same USB that you first installed Windows 10 with? That would be an older version than what you would get by downloading the latest build. 

Try the latest build, and see if the error recurs or not.

If it does, and it produces an error description (with an error number, or other indication of the nature of the issue), can you post that information here? (The error message should also show up in Event Viewer, if the original error screen goes away too fast to copy the error down).

Did you have a chance to run diagnostics?


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

OldGrayGary said:


> So you used the exact same USB that you first installed Windows 10 with? That would be an older version than what you would get by downloading the latest build.
> 
> Try the latest build, and see if the error recurs or not.
> 
> ...


After attempting to reset the PC again, it put it in a boot loop and would not load Windows. I am downloading the latest Windows ISO so that I can attempt to upgrade, but I am not very hopeful.

I am prepared to do a clean install, but I do not know my product key. I ran my bootable USB in order to access the advanced command prompt. I tried using the command

*wmic path softwarelicensingservice get OA3xOriginalProductKey*

but it returned:

*ERROR:
Description = *

so now I am at a loss.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

P.S. ..... another angle that I haven't mentioned before: you can try visiting the Microsoft Update Catalog (you'll have to use Internet Explorer 11 to access it) and downloading a standalone installer. I'm guessing that if you search for KB3176938 you might get the Anniversary Update along with some of the subsequent updates, bringing you to version 1607 build 14393.105 or so. Can't hurt to try.

Another Cumulative Update arrived today: KB3189866 ... I imagine it might require that the earlier update be installed first, but - if KB3176938 doesn't install, what the heck, maybe you can leap frog over that one, too. (perhaps not a high-percentage chance, but a chance)


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

OldGrayGary said:


> P.S. ..... another angle that I haven't mentioned before: you can try visiting the Microsoft Update Catalog (you'll have to use Internet Explorer 11 to access it) and downloading a standalone installer. I'm guessing that if you search for KB3176938 you might get the Anniversary Update along with some of the subsequent updates, bringing you to version 1607 build 14393.105 or so. Can't hurt to try.
> 
> Another Cumulative Update arrived today: KB3189866 ... I imagine it might require that the earlier update be installed first, but - if KB3176938 doesn't install, what the heck, maybe you can leap frog over that one, too. (perhaps not a high-percentage chance, but a chance)


Do you think that even though my PC is now obviously some form of corrupted (because of the boot loop) that a successful upgrade will repair it?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Just saw your latest post. A "Startup Repair" might get things going again ... choosing "Repair your computer' instead of installing from a USB/DVD installation drive/disc might do it (it's in "Troubleshoot"/"Advanced Options"/"Startup Repair"). You don't need to try this is you want to try the "upgrade method" first (using the newer build).


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

OldGrayGary said:


> Just saw your latest post. A "Startup Repair" might get things going again ... choosing "Repair your computer' instead of installing from a USB/DVD installation drive/disc might do it (it's in "Troubleshoot"/"Advanced Options"/"Startup Repair"). You don't need to try this is you want to try the "upgrade method" first (using the newer build).


Tried startup repair already. Said "We couldn't repair your PC" or something along those lines. Bottom line is it didn't work.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

If successful, an upgrade would usually replace the majority (if not all) of your system files. So if the current system is corrupted, the upgrade might fix that.

It won't help, though, if hardware in your system is faulty. (at some point, you'll want to reassure yourself by running the diagnostics).


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

OldGrayGary said:


> If successful, an upgrade would usually replace the majority (if not all) of your system files. So if the current system is corrupted, the upgrade might fix that.
> 
> It won't help, though, if hardware in your system is faulty. (at some point, you'll want to reassure yourself by running the diagnostics).


How do I run diagnostics? It is a custom built PC.

Also, I know its possible, but I would like to think that the hardware is fine. The PC and all of it's parts are less than a year old. And the timing is just impeccable.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

P.S. .... I don't see any Education Edition PCs in my work (small businesses for the most part), but if your Windows 10 was linked to a Microsoft account (your school email address - likely ending in .edu - is a likely account name) --- then you might not have to enter a product key during a clean install - you'd select "I don't have a product key", and Windows 10 will automatically activate using your Education Microsoft account after you have finished the installation.

That is how is works for the Home and Pro versions of Windows ... I'll have to double-check to see if the Education Edition also can link to Microsoft accounts. It would certainly help your situation if so.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hm .... another thought:

If possibly your system is having recurring NTFS troubles, you might get some relief by running a disk check. Instead of trying the Startup Repair, try the Command Line option instead, and run *chkdsk /r* for your NTFS drives.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Heavens. Sorry about the typo in the command. fixed it.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I have to run out for a bit ... but I figure I should mention one other source of help:

You can probably get things going again through a call to your university's computer help center. Since most everyone on campus likely has the Education edition: they can point you to the exact iso you'd need - and could likely provide you with instructions on whether or not you need the original product key or not.


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

I appreciate the constant suggestions. I am currently running the startup repair on the most recent ISO downloaded from MS. Instead of almost immediately telling me it can't, it seems to be working on repairs. We shall see.


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Is it possible to update from installation media? I try to select the update option but I get the message "The computer started using the Windows installation media. Remove the installation media and restart your computer so that Windows starts normally...."

How can I do this when my PC will not boot into windows?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


It sounds like the Startup Repair didn't work then, yes? (If it did work, you would be able to boot into Windows from the hard drive).

You could try the Upgrade (rather than update) option, assuming it's the 1607 version installation USB/DVD.

Let us know if you don't see an upgrade option


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

OldGrayGary said:


> Hi again
> 
> 
> It sounds like the Startup Repair didn't work then, yes? (If it did work, you would be able to boot into Windows from the hard drive).
> ...


No, the startup repair didn't work. I tried the upgrade option. That is what results in the message 

"The computer started using the Windows installation media. Remove the installation media and restart your computer so that Windows starts normally. Then insert the installation media and restart the upgrade."


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I was hoping it would allow the upgrade, even when the current system isn't booted ...

It's looking more and more like a clean install situation. We could try to get things booting again if the failed Reset somehow wrecked the Boot files in the Boot partition. But it's hard to know if the problem lies there, or in garbled Windows files.

You should still qualify for the Education Edition, so long as your academic situation hasn't changed. Your academic email address is what I've heard used most often as the account. I would expect that your hardware/account qualification is still stored on the Microsoft Activation servers, if the Education Edition works anything like most of the others.

At this point, the clean install might well be faster, too. What do you think?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

P.S. .... if you want to give the Startup Repair one more chance, try booting to the Command Prompt using the installation DVD, and run check disk on the system drive using the *chkdsk /r* command. 

If the problem causing the Startup Repair to fail had to do with a corrupted file system, and the check disk is able to fix that, you should be able try Startup Repair again (after disk check has successfully completed).


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

I went for the clean install. After everything that I have tried who knows whats broken or not? Also, it looks like it verified my installation without a product key which is good. Now I just have to figure out why my USB Wifi adapter isn't working anymore..


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Glad to hear that the main system installation went OK, and that your education account activated automatically. Very nice.

For the USB WiFi: if Windows couldn't identify it, it might be lacking a driver. You can check in Device Manager and see if it is listed or not. If no wireless adapters show in the Network Devices section, visit the support website for the devices manufacturer: they should have a workable Windows 10 driver.

If it is in Device Manager, and shows as "Enabled" and "working correctly" ... you could try removing it & see if Windows installs a better driver when it is re-detected on the next restart.

I imagine you'll be happy to get back to your school work and away from computer troubleshooting soon.


----------

